# Ogden Bay Update



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

We just got back from OB. Launched from unit 1 around 8.30 am. Perfect conditions alittle rain and light winds. We stayed until 3.00pm. shot three shells each and no birds. We seen very few birds all day.I don't know if the freeze we had a couple of weeks ago moved them out but they were gone. Usually see a few large flocks head out to the GSL but none today. There was two other boats,but we didn't hear them fire a shell. Also we never seen a swan,last time we seen around 100. Good luck and be careful


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I'm afraid it's like that pretty much everywhere right now. The best thing that could happen at this point is for everything to freeze up again.


----------



## naturalist (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, thanks for this info. We were thinking of going there to see if there were any late season swans hanging around but it sounds like they have all cleared out.


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

hopefully we can get some more birds come down from the north. I agree I think a little freeze would help. I was surprised to see the swans were gone we have shot them well into very cold weather. Still fun to get the boat out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't believe we had the amount of birds here to begin with this year. The youth hunt weekend we had birds, skip ahead 2 weeks to the regular opener and not many ducks around. October proved to be a difficult month for a lot of us. Skip ahead to November, a lot of birds pushed South ahead of the Polar Vortex and duck hunting was fantastic for 3 weeks before the freeze. Then the ice showed up on all the Northern WMA's and BRBR for a week and pushed most of the ducks out of here. Will more ducks show up? Probably some will, but I certainly don't expect to see the numbers we did in November. It's great that we can still get boats out this late in the season, but not so great when you sit in one and don't see a duck all day.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think FM hit the nail on the head.


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree we have probably seen the best shooting already this year.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I walked out to a few spots I usually do pretty well in at OB. There wasn't much water. The spots I always set out the decoys was just a field of mud. I saw 2 ducks that some kids were skybusting. Looked pretty desolate.


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Naturalist sent you a PM...


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

there are plenty of birds around look at this cut corn in the middle of my neighborhood.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

there are plenty of birds around look at this cut corn in the middle of my neighborhood.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

? what did you mean to say duckilla?


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

Drove by the golf course plenty over there also. Nice place to stay during the hunt. The goose dropping are a pain. o well fun to see them.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Walked it tonight and saw less than a dozen ducks. All spoonies.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Jump shot a hen mallard and two spoonies tonight. I saw a massive flock of unknown ducks trying to get down on he north side but every time they got within 80 yards of the water someone started shooting.


----------

